
The SubC Compiler - peter_d_sherman
https://www.t3x.org/subc/
======
peter_d_sherman
"SubC is a fast and simple public domain compiler for a clean subset of the C
programming language.

It can compile itself and passes gcc -Wall -pedantic."

Related: An implementation of the SubC language in Go:
[https://github.com/qeedquan/gosubc](https://github.com/qeedquan/gosubc)

